# Warum funktioniert Android studio nicht bei mir?



## steven789hjk543 (1. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand eine Idee?  Habe schon einiges ausprobiert.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Mai 2019)

Hast Du die notwendigen Rechte um das Verzeichnis unter C:\Gradle\wrapper anzulegen?

Könnte einfach daran liegen, dass die Rechte nicht ausreichen. Könntest das Android Studio mal als Administrator starten als Test.
Sollte das gehen, dann gib Deinem User volle Rechte auf c:\Gradle, denn ständig als Administrator arbeiten ist aus Sicherheitsgründen recht doof.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mai 2019)

@steven789hjk543 wieso fotografierst Du den Monitor ab?!?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Mai 2019)

Also, es ist leider so, dass ich die Beiträge mit einem Smartphone schreibe und bei meinem Laptop funktioniert bluetooth nicht. Deswegen würde ich es länger dauern und wäre umständlich, wenn ich ein Screenshot machen und es auf mein Smartphone kopieren würde. 
Und dieses starten als Administrator mache ich mal.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mai 2019)

Oje, mein Mitgefühl hast Du. Ging der Tipp von @kneitzel in die richtige Richtung?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Mai 2019)

Versehentlicher Doppel-Post.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Mai 2019)

Habe als Administrator ausgeführt.
Ich weiß, ich bin offline. Mein surfvolumen ist fertig. Kann erst morgen wieder mit Laptop surfen. Und ich hatte auch gradle5.1.1 schon installiert.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Also der erste Fehler kam, weil Schreibrechte auf einem Ordner fehlten.

Der Fehler, der nun kommt, besagt, dass er Dinge nicht herunter laden kann. Ist ja auch klar, wenn der Rechner kein Internet hat.

Wenn Du einen anderen Rechner hast, der Internet hat, dann könnte man auf dem das einmal ausführen. Dann kann Gradle die notwendigen, fehlenden Dateien herunter laden. Für die Abhängigkeiten wäre dann noch ein weiteres Plugin notwendig:








						GitHub - mdietrichstein/gradle-offline-dependencies-plugin: Store project dependencies alongside your code for reproducible offline builds
					

Store project dependencies alongside your code for reproducible offline builds - GitHub - mdietrichstein/gradle-offline-dependencies-plugin: Store project dependencies alongside your code for repro...




					github.com
				




Aber gerade am Anfang ist das ein Szenario, welches ich nicht wählen würde. Der Rechner hat absolut kein Internet? Da gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit, per Proxy drauf zuzugreifen?


----------



## mrBrown (2. Mai 2019)

Das Verzeichnis, in das er versucht zu schreiben, sollte auch nicht vom Wrapper beschrieben werden.
Ist das irgendwo in den properties festgelegt? Da sollte, und ist es auch normalerweise, ein Verzeichnis des aktuellen Nutzers sein.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du einen anderen Rechner hast, der Internet hat


@steven789hjk543 da fällt mir gerade ein: warum verwendest Du Dein Smartphone nicht einfach als WLAN-Hotspot?


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Er meinte ja, dass er wohl Probleme mit dem Volumen seines Vertrages hat. Daher wäre eher die Idee, sich einen Hotspot zu suchen. Also so es hoffentlich ein Laptop ist: Ab zu einem Hotspot Deiner Wahl. Diverse Unternehmen bieten das ja an. Mag zwar komisch aussehen, wenn man sich beim Rewe Markt mit dem Laptop irgendwo hin stellt oder setzt, aber evtl. klappt es ja dann mit dem Herunterladen der notwendigen Dateien.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> wenn man sich beim Rewe Markt mit dem Laptop irgendwo hin stellt oder setzt


Ich sehe die Zukunft der Software-Entwickler vor meinem geistigen Auge: haste mal 'nen Euro?


----------



## steven789hjk543 (2. Mai 2019)

Ich werde mich noch später äußern. Aber kurz gesagt, habe ich wieder Internet und werde Android studio diese Sachen runterladen lassen. Aber mal sehen, denn das letzte mal als ich das gemacht habe, hat er in der Mitte abgebrochen. Hoffentlich klappt's diesmal. Übrigens besitze ich gradle 5.1.1 und habe es schon installiert. Aber irgendwie geht's nicht richtig. Was hält ihr von der Idee als zu löschen und Android studio noch einmal runter zu laden und installieren? Weil ich habe das jetzige AS von einer Seite, die hieß “heise.org“ o.ä.


----------



## M.L. (2. Mai 2019)

> Weil ich habe das jetzige AS von einer Seite, die hieß “heise.org“ o.ä.


Wohl eher heise.de: https://www.heise.de/developer/meld...roeffentlicht-Android-Studio-3-4-4404251.html      Ansonsten kann man sich mit Laptop -zwecks Neuinstallation und Konfiguration von AS- in ein WLAN begeben, z.B. eins von hotsplots.de.  Was den Mobilfunk angeht: o2 bietet ein sogenanntes "o2-free"-Programm an. Nach Aufbrauch des Volumens geht es mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit weiter (ist aber immer noch schneller und zuverlässiger als die klassische Datendrossel. Mit ~1MBit/Sekunde macht das 400 MB Download/Stunde)


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Jo, O2 Free habe ich auch ... aber als Business Tarif. Die 1MBit/s sind shcon recht nett, vieles geht da noch wie z.B. auch mal ein Remote Zugriff per Teamviewer und so. Aber nach meiner Idee, da nur den S Tarif zu nutzen um dann halt die 1Mbit/s dauerhaft zu nutzen, habe ich schnell verworfen - Besser wie nix, aber die volle Geschwindigkeit ist doch deutlich besser ertragbar 

Was das Installieren angeht:
Android Studio sollte - so die Installation nicht abbricht - ok sein. Da ist eine Deinstallation / Neuinstallation normalerweise nicht notwendig.

Die Gradle Installation kannst Du aber meiner Meinung nach entfernen. So Dinge wie Gradle und Java Libraries als Abhängigkeiten und so installiert man nicht selbst. Das kommt normalerweise alle automatisch, d.h. bei der Erstellung des Projektes kommt da dann automatisch alles ins Projekt selbst rein. Android Studio ist doch ein modifiziertes IntelliJ, oder? So habe ich bei IntelliJ bei Projekten normalerweise ein Verzeichnis gradle in meinem Verzeichnis mit dem Gradle Wrapper. Dazu paar Scripte zum Aufruf (gradlew / gradlew.bat) und dann das eigentliche Arbeits-Verzeichnis .gradle (Da habe ich gerade mal geschaut. Da habe ich z.B. noch die 4.10.3 von gradle hinterlegt. Kann man auch mit einem Befehl upgraden, aber dann muss man ggf. das build.gradle anpassen und so. Gerade am Anfang sollte man da aber nicht rumspielen sondern das Build-System so nutzen, wie es vorgegeben wird. Wenn Du irgendwann dann tiefer drin bist, dann kann man da auch aktualisieren und so. Aber gerade am Anfang wird das doch sonst zu viel auf einmal!)


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Ach ja: Die eigentliche Seite, die hier wichtig ist:
https://developer.android.com/ 

Dann bekommst Du auch die letzte Version, Dokumentation, u.s.w.

Aber wie so oft: Alles auf Englisch.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (2. Mai 2019)

Habe jetzt als Administrator und mit Internet-Verbindung Android studio gestartet. Hat vielleicht eine halbe Stunde irgend etwas runter geladen. So sah es danach aus.
Also keine Ahnung, was das alles bedeutet. Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur geringe PC-Kenntnisse. Hoffe, dass es mit der Zeit besser wird.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Du musst im Android SDK die Lizenzbedingungen akzeptieren.
Wenn Du den link in dem Fenster ("Install missing SDK package(s)") anklickst, dann kommst evtl. direkt in den SDK Manager, in dem Du die Lizenzen akzeptieren und danach die fehlenden Pakete installieren kannst.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2019)

Wenn Du über diesen Link nicht zum SDK Manager kommst:
Wenn ein Projekt geöffnet ist, sollte Tools -> SDK Manager den SDK Manager öffnen.

Wenn kein Projekt geöffnet ist, dann kannst du in dem kleinen Fenster auf Configure -> SDK Manager gehen.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (2. Mai 2019)

O.K.danke für deine Hilfe. Mache ich gleich später dann.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (3. Mai 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ein Projekt geöffnet ist, sollte Tools -> SDK Manager den SDK Manager öffnen.
> 
> Wenn kein Projekt geöffnet ist, dann kannst du in dem kleinen Fenster auf Configure -> SDK Manager gehen.


Habe jetzt neues ausprobiert und es funktionierte nicht. Will jetzt Android studio deinstallieren und noch einmal von chip runterladen. Vielleicht funktioniert das dann. Ich will später noch paar Screenshots posten. 
Das Problem war, dass ich diese stellen, wo man den lizenzvereinbarungen zustimmt, nicht gefunden habe. 
Habe nebenbei noch einmal Android sdk runter geladen und bei der Installation stand, dass sie kein java sdk fänden. Dann habe ich versucht Umgebungsvariablen zu setzen an der jdk-Speicherplatz, (JAVA_HOME), aber ging nicht, vielleicht weil ich auch nicht wusste, was man bei Wert eintragen muss. Habe dann einfach “java“ reingeschrieben. Ist echt nervig, wenn man einfach keinen Erfolg hat. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, etwas im Pascal-emulator zu programmieren.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mai 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Will jetzt Android studio deinstallieren und noch einmal von chip runterladen.


Wieso von Chip und nicht von der Android-Website?!? https://developer.android.com/studio 



steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Dann habe ich versucht Umgebungsvariablen zu setzen an der jdk-Speicherplatz, (JAVA_HOME), aber ging nicht, vielleicht weil ich auch nicht wusste, was man bei Wert eintragen muss. Habe dann einfach “java“ reingeschrieben


Den Pfad zum JDK.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Mai 2019)

Also bitte lade nichts von so dubiosen Drittseiten runter. (Ok, heise und chip sind nicht ganz so dubios, aber ich würde generell beim Anbieter laden! Also bei Android Studio ist dies: https://developer.android.com/studio)

Aber das sollte so auch nicht zwingend notwendig sein. Die Problematik wird evtl. erneut auftreten.

Der nächste Schritt wäre aus meiner Sicht, dann die Lizenzen auf der Kommandozeile anzunehmen. Dazu eine Eingabeaufforderung öffnen (cmd.exe starten) und dann in das Verzeichnis vom Android SDK wechseln. In Tools\bin rein.
Da dann aufrufen
sdkmanager --licenses
Und dann alle Lizenzen annehmen.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Mai 2019)

Ach ja - die Pfade für JDK und so kannst Du später im Android Studio konfigurieren. Ich meine, dass ich das beim erstellen eines neues Projektes gemacht habe. Da kann man das zu verwendende JDK wählen und in dem DropDown gab es auch New zum Anlegen... So musste ich in der Config die Stelle nicht suchen und finden


----------



## steven789hjk543 (3. Mai 2019)

Ich habe versucht Android studio von chip runter zu laden. Aber hat nach etwa 500 MByte aufgehört, weil anscheinend mein schnellsurfDatenVolumen fertig. Habe dann versucht Smartphone als mobiler Hotspot zu verwenden, aber der installer hat nicht weiter runtergeladen. 

Also ich habe jetzt echt keine Lust mehr auf Android studio und mache erst in etwa zehn Tagen oder so weiter. Stattdessen programmiere ich irgend etwas mit eclipse oder pascalemulator. Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe bis jetzt.


----------



## Javinner (3. Mai 2019)

Zu Beginn wollte ich hier nur lesen, um zu sehen, ob sich gewisse Sachen grundlegend geändert haben. Nein haben sie nicht.. Dejavue..


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mai 2019)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Zu Beginn wollte ich hier nur lesen, um zu sehen, ob sich gewisse Sachen grundlegend geändert haben. Nein haben sie nicht.. Dejavue..


Wie meinen?


----------



## Javinner (3. Mai 2019)

Es gehört nicht in den Chat..


----------



## steven789hjk543 (3. Mai 2019)

Ich meine, ich habe einfach kein bock mehr drauf. Habe heute bei Media Markt angerufen und die haben mir die Service-Nummer von hp gegeben. Da ruf ich irgendwann mal an und die sollen mir sagen, warum Android studio bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Mai 2019)

Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft, dass Dir jemand von Mediamarkt oder HP hilft, Androidstudio zu installieren?

Du bist dann einer von denen, über die sich die Servicemitarbeiter danach lustig machen...


----------



## kneitzel (4. Mai 2019)

Das Problem war laut Meldung doch klar: Lizenzbedingungen wurden nicht akzeptiert. Geht über den SDK Man aber, aber wo und wie da drin kann ich nicht beschreiben, da ich alles akzeptiert habe.

Also habe ich einen anderen Lösungsweg über die Kommandozeile gesucht und dir genannt.

Und bezüglichen CH Download hast du Hinweise  bekommen, die du ignoriert hast, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe .... Bradley nutzt du immer noch deine Installation oder lässt du das nun von der IDE einrichten?


----------



## Javinner (4. Mai 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinen?





steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> ...habe einfach kein bock mehr drauf...irgendwann mal an und die sollen mir sagen...


----------



## M.L. (4. Mai 2019)

> keine Lust mehr auf Android studio


   Als Motivation: unter Windows 7 (+Toshiba Tecra Laptop) lässt sich AS (mit ausreichend schneller und stabiler Internetverbindung und mit Adminrechten) hervorragend installieren und updaten.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (4. Mai 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem war laut Meldung doch klar: Lizenzbedingungen wurden nicht akzeptiert. Geht über den SDK Man aber, aber wo und wie da drin kann ich nicht beschreiben, da ich alles akzeptiert habe.
> 
> Also habe ich einen anderen Lösungsweg über die Kommandozeile gesucht und dir genannt


O.K., das mit der kommandozeile habe ich vergessen und noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Das mache ich demnächst mal. Aber du musst zugeben, dass es schon kompliziert ist für einen Anfänger Android studio zu installieren. 



> Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft, dass Dir jemand von Mediamarkt oder HP hilft, Androidstudio zu installieren?


Doch, das hoffe ich irgendwie. Die sollten sich mit so etwas auskennen. Meinst du, das wäre unmöglich, oder so?


----------



## mrBrown (4. Mai 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Aber du musst zugeben, dass es schon kompliziert ist für einen Anfänger Android studio zu installieren.


Die Anleitung für Windows besteht aus immerhin aus zwei Schritten...



steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Doch, das hoffe ich irgendwie. Die sollten sich mit so etwas auskennen. Meinst du, das wäre unmöglich, oder so?


Wie kommt man auf die Idee, dass sich der Support von Mediamarkt oder HP mit der Installation von Android Studio auskennt und dir dabei hilft? (Auch wenn ich denen ein paar Klicks auf OK-Buttons durchaus zutraue...)

Wenn du bei Candy Crush verlierst - rufst du dann auch den Autohersteller an, weil du dabei im Auto gesessen hast?


----------



## mihe7 (4. Mai 2019)




----------



## steven789hjk543 (29. Mai 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Der nächste Schritt wäre aus meiner Sicht, dann die Lizenzen auf der Kommandozeile anzunehmen. Dazu eine Eingabeaufforderung öffnen (cmd.exe starten) und dann in das Verzeichnis vom Android SDK wechseln. In Tools\bin rein.
> Da dann aufrufen
> sdkmanager --licenses
> Und dann alle Lizenzen annehmen.


also das habe ich gemacht und konnte bin nicht finden. Habe es bei 'lib' probiert. ging nicht. woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mai 2019)

Ähm, kannst Du bitte einmal sagen, was Du gemacht hast, um dahin zu kommen?

Auf dem ersten Blick würde ich jetzt vermuten, dass Du aus irgend einem Archiv die android-sdk-windows-1.6_r1.zip Datei geladen hast und Du dies entpackt hast... Das wäre eine uralt Version von 2009!

Wieso gehst Du nicht einfach auf https://developer.android.com/, dort dann auf Android Studio, lädst das runter und installierst es? Dann bekommst du die aktuelle Entwicklungsumgebung mit allem drum und dran installiert incl. der Möglichkeit, die GUI Tools aufzurufen und zur Not auch die comamndline Tools zu nutzen...


----------



## steven789hjk543 (29. Mai 2019)

O.K., stimmt, die Version ist total veraltet. Habe ich auch schon bemerkt und lade jetzt das neue runter.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (29. Mai 2019)

So sieht's bei mir gerade aus. Und Android studio noch einmal runterladen kann ich erst am Samstag, bis dahin reicht mein Schnellsurfdatenvolumen nicht aus.


----------



## mrBrown (29. Mai 2019)

Alles was man da sieht ist, dass du kein Internet hast. Die Lösung wäre, für ne Internetverbindung zu sorgen...


----------



## kneitzel (29. Mai 2019)

Also wenn Du Android Studio einmal herunter geladen hast, dann reicht das erst einmal. Das, was nicht funktioniert, muss man dann nur eben einmal korrigieren. 

Immer wieder Deinstallieren / Neu Installieren ist nicht wirklich eine gute Vorgehensweise.

Wie mrBrown schon gesagt hat: Es wird Internet benötigt: Gradle will Abhängigkeiten herunter laden. Also wenn Du mit dem Rechner das nächste Mal Internet hast, solltest Du das noch einmal probieren. Oben die Meldung bezüglich "Gradle project sync failed" - da solltest Du das "Try again" auswählen...

Vermutlich wird er es auch direkt probieren, wenn Du das Projekt öffnest.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (30. Mai 2019)

O.K., ich versuche es mal wieder mit Internet. Ich habe dieses schon paar mal gemacht und irgendwie hat es das Problem nicht gelöst. Es stellt sich die Frage, wie ich diesen Lizenzen zustimmen soll. Aber egal, ich versuche jetzt erstmal diese Sache mit einer Internet-Verbindung. Mal sehen, vielleicht bringt es etwas...


----------



## kneitzel (30. Mai 2019)

Wenn Du auf die nächste Probleme stößt: Versuch diese Probleme gezielt zu lösen. Ständiges deinstallieren und neu installieren bringt absolut nichts!

Wenn Du Android Studio startest, dann sollte zuerst ein Dialog kommen, bei dem Du bekannte Projekte öffnen oder neue erstellen kannst. Da kannst Du über Configure -> SDK Manager das Android SDK verwalten.

Und da wird dir auch das Verzeichnis angezeigt, in dem das SDK installiert ist. Dort sollte dann das akzeptieren der Lizenz klappen so wie beschrieben. Aber auch im SDK Manager sollte er sich Lizenzen bestätigen lassen. Diese Abfrage kommt spätestens dann, wenn man noch etwas dazu installiert oder so. Aber ich würde es einfach einmal per Kommandozeile machen in eben dem Verzeichnis, welches da angegeben wird + tools\bin.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (30. Mai 2019)

Dieses tools\bin gibt es bei der Version, die ich habe nicht. Wie oben empfohlen, habe ich jetzt mit Internet AS gestartet und auch 'try again' geklickt. 
Ich habe versucht, Android SDK neu zu installieren, aber es wird JDK nicht gefunden. Eigentlich ist bei mir JRE 12 installiert.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Mai 2019)

Du brauchst ein *JDK*, kein JRE, und bei der alten Version sicher *8* und nicht 12.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (30. Mai 2019)

Hast du so einen Link zu einem aktuellen JDK? Habe gerade keine Lust mehr groß rumzusuchen.


----------



## mihe7 (30. Mai 2019)

JDK 12 Releases
					






					jdk.java.net
				











						AdoptOpenJDK
					

AdoptOpenJDK provides prebuilt OpenJDK binaries from a fully open source set of build scripts and infrastructure. Supported platforms include Linux, macOS, Windows, ARM, Solaris, and AIX.




					adoptopenjdk.net
				











						Downloads
					

Download Java Builds of OpenJDK 8, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19. Azul Zulu Builds of OpenJDK runs on Linux, Windows, macOS & Solaris on X86, Arm, SPARC & PPC




					www.azul.com
				








						BellSoft. Secure Liberica JDK and modern solutions for Java apps | BellSoft Java
					

BellSoft — a leading OpenJDK contributor providing security, progressive Java Runtime and special tools for Java apps for modern architectures and cloud




					bell-sw.com
				




Such Dir einfach eins aus.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (3. Jun 2019)

Habe jetzt Android neu installiert und gradle 4.6, und jdk. also diese Lizenz-Sachen sind jetzt weg, aber da gibt's noch was, das nicht funktioniert. Woran liegt es eventuell? wie macht man dieses 'configure proxy in gradle'? offline-work ist aus.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jun 2019)

Also gradle will Abhängigkeiten herunter laden. Dazu solltest Du Internet haben. Wenn Du offline bist, kann es nicht gehen.

Die Information bezüglich Proxy kannst Du ignorieren. Das bräuchtest Du nur, wenn Du nur über einen Proxy online gehen könntest. (So ist es in vielen Firmen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen gehen alle Verbindungen nach Außen über Proxies.)

Der Gradle Offline Modus besagt nur, dass er nicht versuchen soll, Abhängigkeiten zu laden. Aber da kommt dann natürlich ein Fehler wegen der fehlenden Abhängigkeit.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (1. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand eine Idee?  Habe schon einiges ausprobiert.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jun 2019)

Immer noch das gleiche: du brauchst Internet.


----------



## M.L. (3. Jun 2019)

> Immer noch das gleiche: du brauchst Internet.


...hat der Ursprungsposter ja auch. Im Mobilfunkbereich sind idR aber Flatrates bis zu einem gewissen Datenvolumen üblich (nach Verbrauch desselben wird die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt). Und genau das kann zu einem Problem führen, wenn man ein datenhungriges Programm installieren / betreiben will.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jun 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> ...hat der Ursprungsposter ja auch. Im Mobilfunkbereich sind idR aber Flatrates bis zu einem gewissen Datenvolumen üblich (nach Verbrauch desselben wird die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt). Und genau das kann zu einem Problem führen, wenn man ein datenhungriges Programm installieren / betreiben will.


"unknown host" spricht eher für gar kein Internet.

Und so oder so, die Lösung des Problems ist vernünftiges Internet


----------



## steven789hjk543 (3. Jun 2019)

O.K., mache es mal mit Internet. Mal gucken. Habe es paar mal mit Internet gemacht. 
Ich habe übrigens einen WLAN-Router von 1&1 mit 6GB Schnellsurfdatenvolumen pro Monat. Habe ein Smartphone von 1&1 Huawei y7 mit 1GByte, noch einen Router mit 1GB pro Monat. 

Habe mal bei Telekom wegen DSL gefragt und die meinten, das würde 35 Euro pro Monat mit Telefon-Flatrate kosten. Jetzt bezahlt meine Mutter 20 Euro ohne Internet. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt's irgendwie  mit nem DSL-Anschluss.


----------



## steven789hjk543 (4. Jun 2019)

Dieses Mal hat gradle sync funktioniert mit Internet-Verbindung. Hat fast 60 Minuten runter geladen. Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo man lernt mit Android studio Apps zu entwickeln? Ansonsten google ich selbst.


----------



## mihe7 (4. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Schnellsurfdatenvolumen





steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Hat fast 60 Minuten runter geladen.


Ah ja...

Meine Meinung: wenn Du heute ernsthaft in Richtung Entwicklung gehen willst, wirst Du an einer Flatrate mit halbwegs vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit nicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## kneitzel (5. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Mal hat gradle sync funktioniert mit Internet-Verbindung. Hat fast 60 Minuten runter geladen. Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo man lernt mit Android studio Apps zu entwickeln? Ansonsten google ich selbst.



Wie wäre es mit der Startseite dazu: https://developer.android.com/?


----------



## M.L. (5. Jun 2019)

> Telekom wegen DSL


 In der Zwischenzeit könnte Hotsplots als Übergangslösung herhalten: http://www.hotsplots.de/hotspot-karte.html   Zugang entweder über Location-Ticket oder eigenes Konto (kostet Geld). Die Kosten und die Surfgeschwindigkeit hängen vom Standort ab.   Und vom Einsatz der sog. Vectoring-Technik der T-kom kann man auch halten was man will.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Jun 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und vom Einsatz der sog. Vectoring-Technik der T-kom kann man auch halten was man will.


Ach, wenn ich auf https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Internet_connection_speeds schaue, dann weiß ich, was man davon halten kann


----------



## Javinner (5. Jun 2019)

steven789hjk543 hat gesagt.:


> Habe es paar mal mit Internet gemacht


Wie war er so?


----------



## kneitzel (5. Jun 2019)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Wie war er so?


Na, bitte hier nicht zu viele Details bringen ... nicht dass es plötzlich nicht mehr jugendfrei ist 

Aber ansonsten ist das mit dem Internet immer doof, denn das trifft einen ja jedes Mal, wenn man an den Abhängigkeiten etwas ändert. Andererseits: Auf die Abhängigkeiten kommt man heute ja meist auch nur, wenn man das Internet nutzt.

Und der Ratschlag mit den HotSpots ist gut finde ich. Da würde ich mal mit offenen Augen durch die Gegend gehen, denn man findet die an immer mehr Stellen. Also nicht nur Kommunikationsanbieter sondern auch Restaurants, Geschäfte, ....

Aber wenn man in einem Cafe etwas trinkt um Internet zu haben, dann ist es evtl. teurer als wenn man eine andere Lösung findet.

Ich selbst nutze von O2, da hat man auch nach Verbrauch des Traffics noch bis zu 1 MBit/s. Damit kann man noch relativ gut einiges machen. (Für mich war damals wichtig, noch Support per Teamviewer leisten zu können und das ging auch gedrosselt noch gut. (Aber selbst die 1MBit/s fand ich mit der Zeit zu nervig, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Gradle und co sollten da noch gut mit funktionieren). Aber kostet halt auch schon 15€ im Monat.
Wenn das mobile Arbeiten aber nicht wichtig ist, würde ich eine Festnetzlösung auch eher bevorzugen.


----------



## Javinner (5. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> denn man findet die an immer mehr Stellen


Bibliotheken, KFC, MCD usw. WLan für Lau gibt es doch in jeder größeren Stadt an jeder Ecke. Zudem hat sich die Preissituation zum Guten hinbewegt. Eine 100/MBit Leitung bekommt man Heute fast an jeder Ecke, dazu eine 7530 für ca. 100€ und man ist bereit für den 4K-Kontent.


----------

